# How to secure large IC component to SOLDER (making a jig?)



## varocketry (Jun 6, 2009)

I am attempting to replace two large ICs that hang OFF one side of a large convergence circuit board for a SONY KP-61XBR38 television set. I’ll enclose some pictures to help describe the situation – they don’t mount flush with the circuit board as they clamp to an aluminum tray holder which functions as a heatsink.

*I would appreciate suggestions on how to properly stablilize /secure the board and component for alignment and soldering.*

Pic 1:
Larger picture here: http://www.sutton.org/images/KP-61xbr38 IC Mount 1.jpg










Pic 2:

Larger picture here: http://www.sutton.org/images/KP-61xbr38 IC Mount 2.jpg












Pic 3:

Larger picture here: http://www.sutton.org/images/KP-61xbr38 IC Mount 3.jpg


----------



## bobdole369 (Aug 15, 2009)

For something like this - a vise, helping hands, or similar. You could also utilize an aluminum sheet and use something sticky but non-corrosive, like heat sink compound, that could fairly easily be washed off.


----------



## Krankshaft (Apr 13, 2008)

Pre bend the leads with a pair of pliers a few at a time. Or hang the leads off a straight edge like a table and bend them over by hand.

Those clean lead bends were done at a factory by a machine some IC manufacturers will even do a 90 degree lead bend for you if you're ordering enough ICs.

You're making this alot tougher than it is. Solder 2 leads on each end and test fit the heatsink if the IC is too high melt the solder on the offending side and lower it if it's too low melt the solder and raise it.

Just be sure to take your time with the desoldering braid and get the old IC off first.


----------

